# Shoulder Rig for Sig P226 Blackwater



## Tazer (Dec 2, 2009)

Looking for a leather set up for my new semi-auto.
Looked at Galco and Desanti, both great products but cant seem to get enough info from website to make sure I order the correct product. I've sent emails but have not heard back.

With Galco, they offer the Miami classic with rail. They also have the Jackass that fits rail and or bobbed hammer. I really like the Miami classic and it looks like it would fit, however not sure about the mag pouches, the mags are 20 round capacity.

Same with Desanti. Really like the New Yorker but afraid of ordering something that won't fit the gun or the mags.

Any experience or advise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

All members are encouraged to be familiar with the Forum Guidelines , so please take a few minutes to review them if you have not done so already.

PM member *Old Padawan. * He works for Galco and will be able to answer all your questions about their products.


----------

